# They're Here!



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I went to Tractor Supply and as soon as I walked in I could hear the cheeping! I wanted ALL those sweet little babies, but luckily for my husband, none of them were a breed I was interested in.

But then... I saw the ducklings! OMG! If only  I am going to have to show a tremendous amount of self restraint this spring


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have some self control only because I have lots of roosters.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Since I only had 6 chicks hatch,I was going to pick up a few at the feed store,esp. Golden Laced Wyandottes.I like the bigger breeds.The Wyandottes ended up on back order and won't be in until tomorrow,those chicks would have been the same age as my chicks.My husband was shocked when I came home empty handed.I will go back and get some,there won't be much of an age difference.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandottes are nice. I've had 3 in my life with chickens and each one was not pick-up friendly but would always like to be near me outside. It was like she was my bodyguard.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have one silver laced wyandotte left, I rehomed the rest because they were the bullies of the group and sometimes wouldn't let anyone else eat. And they were the least sociable


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My first batch of chicks were Silver laced Wyandottes.They were a good group of birds.I also wanted a couple of Brahmas but they don't come in until Thurs.Oh,what to do...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

You get them all Chickenqueen lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> My first batch of chicks were Silver laced Wyandottes.They were a good group of birds.I also wanted a couple of Brahmas but they don't come in until Thurs.Oh,what to do...


I know the feeling! I think it's easier to wait for eggs hatching in the incubator. So you're getting Brahmas? They are supposed to be nice big birds. I hear you can keep a few roos together in a flock too.

I'm waiting for my puppy coming next Tuesday.


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

We actually had good luck picking up different breeds at the local CO-OP


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I have 3 Brahmas. They are wonderful! So sweet. They follow me around, like to be picked up and are just all around sweet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's SLW. She was such a model. Always took a good picture


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Beautiful hen Karen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She looks like one of those you want to pet all of the time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She was one of those that was by my side all the time but didn't want to be touched.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That wouldn't stop the urge to touch, even if she wanted none of it.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You should submit that first photo to Backyard Chicken magazine, it's cover worthy in my opinion. She's beautiful!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am an absentee member there. They really screwed me politically. I became a moderator and a few months later 3 of the lifer mods didn't like me because I didn't join into their ridicule of some members. They made an excuse that I didn't get along with them! So that and what they were doing to a few friends of mine that they hated for no reason made me so upset and angry I don't go there. So I won't be posting anything over there anymore. 


This place reminds me of one of those long friendship threads that they had over there. Where people like a smaller group that knows eachother better , and has more interest in some members instead of feeling like you're in a warehouse .

I've thought that the backyard chicken magazine was part of BYC.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She said magazine, she didn't say that other place. 

Wow, that puppy really needs to be safely in your hot little hands. The waiting is getting to you big time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Gorgeous hen!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So BYC doesn't own BYC magazine?


----------

